# مبدأ عمل محرك الطائرة



## الاعرجي (24 يوليو 2007)

محرك طائره 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


المحرك من الأجزاء الرئيسية في الطائرة وهو لتأمين قوة دفع للطائرة (لسحب 
الهواء ودفعه للخلف بقوة لتتقدم الطائرة للأمام ) وهي على نوعين، فإما أن يكون المحرك:

1-محرك مكبسي (Piston Engine) : (محرك احتراق داخلي كالموجود في السيارات)
يقوم بإدارة المروحة (Propeller) في مقدمة الطائرة أو عدة مراوح على الأجنحة(وهي 
كالمراوح المنزلية تدفع الهواء إلى الأمام , لكن في الطائرة فهي تسحب الهواء 
وتدفعه إلى الخلف بقوة لتتقدم الطائرة للأمام ) .


2-المحرك التوربيني ( Turbine-engine) و هو على شكلين، فإما أن تستخدم 
طاقة الدوران في إدارة مراوح الطائرة مثل المحركات المكبسية ، و إما أن يتم استخدام 
قوة نفث كمية من الهواء الحار للخلف لدفع الطائرة (هنا لا حاجة إلى وجود المراوح).


كل أنواع المحركات التوربينية أو النفاثة تعمل بنفس المبدأ إذ يمتص المحرك النفاث الهواء 
من المقدمة بواسطة المروحة و يضغطه عن طريق سحبه في سلسلة من المراوح ذات الشفرات الصغيرة والمتصلة بعمود إدارة shaft و من ثم يخلط بالوقود , و يشعل مزيج الهواء والوقود بواسطة شرارة كهربائية و ينفجر المزيج بقوة وتتمدد الغازات المحترقة و تتجه نحو التوربين 
وهو عدة مراوح تدور وبدورانها تحرك المراوح التي في المقدمة عن طريق العمود المربوطة به , والغازات تتجه بقوة بعدئذ إلى المؤخرة عبر فوهات العادم، هذه القوة المتجهة للخلف تدفع المحرك النفاث و الطائرة للأمام .
الصورة أسفل توضح كيفية تدفق الهواء من خلال المحرك فبعض الهواء يدخل قلب المحرك
وبعضه يتدفق حوله لعملية خفض صوت المحرك ومن ثم يخلط مع الهواء الحار لزيادة قوة الدفع.


بناء على ما سبق يمكن تقسيم المحرك التقليدي إلى: ( المروحة Fan) - (الضاغطCompressor )- (غرفة الإحتراقCombustor) - )عنفة أو توربينTurbine ) – (مخرج أو عادم Exhaust nozzle ) ووظائفها كالتالي :


مدخل الهواء أو المروحة : لسحب الهواء و إدخاله للمحرك وزيادة سرعته وتوجيهه للضاغط .
الضاغط : وهو عبارة عن مراوح عدة ذات شفرات صغيرة تكون متسلسة خلف بعضها وهي
لضغط الهواء عن طريق عصره في مناطق صغيرة وبعد إرتفاع ضغط الهواء يدخل على غرفة الإحتراق.
غرفة الإحتراق : عند دخول الهواء لها يتعرض لرش من الوقود عن طريق أنابيب صغيرة ومن ثم يتعرض للشرر من عدة قوابس تكون موزعة بشكل دائري و بدرجة حرارة تصل أحياناً إلى 2700 درجة يتمدد الهواء بهذه الحرارة العالية ويندفع للتوربين.
التوربين : بدورانه تدور الضواغط و المروحة فهو موصول بها عن طريق عمود الإدارة ليساعد في إدارتها و له عدة خدمات ومن خدماته أنه يمد نظام التكييف بالهواء المضغوط وكذلك يدير تروس إضافية ملتصقة بالمحرك من الخارج وتخدم هذه التروس الإضافيه مولدات الكهرباء بالطائرة ومضخات عدة.
العادم : وهو المكان الذي تخرج منه قوة الدفع Thrust ومنه يتم إخراج الهواء الساخن والمندفع للخلف ومزجه بالهواء البارد القادم من حول المحرك .
أنواع محركات التوربين :
1- المحرك النفاث التوربيني ( Turbojet ):


محرك مثالي للمحركات التوربينية حيث المروحة و الضواغط و غرفة الاحتراق و التوربين و فوهة العادم، كل الهواء المسحوب إلى داخل الضواغط من المروحة يمر عبر نواة المحرك ثم يحرق ثم يتم إفلاته، وهنا ينشأ الدفع المقدم من قبل المحرك عن قوة سرعة إفلات غازات العادم من المؤخرة.
ولزيادة قوة الدفع لبعض المحركات النفاثة لدى الطائرات المقاتلة يوجد هناك قسم ما بعد الإحراق
( Afterburner) ويوضع قبل العادم وهو عبارة عن أنابيب صغيرة موزعة بشكل منتظم لنشر رذاذ الوقود على الهواء المحترق والقادم من المحرك مما يزيد من حرارة الهواء وتمدده , وبزيادة هذه الحرارة تزيد قوة الدفع بحوالي 40% أثناء الإقلاع و تزيد أكثر أثناء الطيران بسرعات عالية .


2-المحرك التوربيني ذو المروحة (Turbofan ):


وهو المحرك الشائع لدى أغلب الطائرات المدنية في يومنا هذا , حيث تمت إضافة مروحة كبيرة في مقدمة قسم الضواغط ، تسحب هذه المروحة كميات هائلة من الهواء إلى داخل غلاف المحركات إلا أن كمية صغيرة نسبياً منه فقط تذهب عبر النواة للقيام بعملية الاحتراق وأما الباقي فيندفع خارج غلاف النواة وضمن غلاف المحرك( وهذا ما يجعله مختلف عن المحرك النفاث) ليساعد في خفض صوت المحرك و يختلط مع الهواء الحار في العادم مما يزيد قوة الدفع ويقلل إستهلاك الوقود.
وتكون محركات Turbojet ,Turbofan فعالة للسرعات فوق 800 كم/س .
3- المحرك المروحي التوربيني ( Turboprop):


وهو محرك نفاث يدير عمود موصل بمروحة كمروحة المحرك المكبسي , و كثير من الطائرات الصغيرة الاستثمارية تستخدم المحرك المروحي التوربيني، وهذه المحركات فعالة عند الارتفاعات المنخفضة و السرعات المتوسطة حوالي 640 كم/س (400 ميل بالساعة)، الفرق بين Turbofan و Turboprop : أن Turbofan في مروحته Fan ليست لتوليد الدفع و إنما لسحب الهواء و الدفع ناتج عن نفث الغازات، أما المروحة الدافعة Propeller فوظيفتها إنتاج الدفع فيما يكون لنفث الغازات من المحرك دفعاً صغيراً يصل إلى 15% من دفع المحرك بشكل عام.
والمحركات الجديدة من هذا النوع زودت بمراوح قصيرة الطول لكن كثيرة العدد وعدل في حوافها لأكثر فعالية في السرعات العالية .
4- محرك عمود الإدارة التوربيني ( Turboshaft) :


محرك شبيه بالمحرك المروحي التوربيني لكنه لا يدير المروحة بل لإدارة مراوح الهيلوكوبتر , وهو يستخدم بأكثر طائرات الهيلوكوبتر الموجودة حالياُ , و المحرك مصمم بحيث أن سرعة المراوح مستقلة عن سرعة المحرك مما يتيح لسرعة المراوح أن تكون ثابتة حتى لو تغيرت سرعات المحرك ليتكيف مع الطاقة المنتجة , وبما أن أغلب الطائرات المستخدمة لهذا المحرك تكون على إرتفاعات منخفظة فإن الغبار والأتربة قد تسبب عائقاً له لذا فقد أضيف له عند مدخل الهواء عازل ومصفي من الأتربة .

5- المحرك النفاث التضاغطي(Ramjet ) :


وفكرة هذا المحرك بسيطة وهي الإستغناء عن الضواغط والتوربين , و السماح للمحرك بنفسه بالتعامل مع الهواء بضغطه وتسخينه ودفعه إلى الخلف .
وهذا النوع من المحركات لا يعمل إلا أن يكون متحركاً بسرعة 485كم/س تقريباً ( للسماح بالهواء للدخول بسرعة وضغطه ) , وهو جداً فعال في السرعات العالية تقريباً 3 ماخ ( 3600 كم/س ) ويستخدم غالباً في الصواريخ طويلة المدى والمركبات الفضائية .


6- المحرك الصاروخي ( Rocket engine) :

و يعمل محرك الصاروخ بنفس المبدأ، عدا أنه في مجال عديم الهواء في الفضاء يجب على الصاروخ أن يحمل على ظهره هواءه الخاص بشكل وقود صلب أو سائل قابل للتأكسد من أجل القيام بعملية الانفجار.
 "نقل للافادة" 


 ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## salt (25 يوليو 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## غسان التكريتي (25 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ الاعرجي نسال الله عزوجل ان يزيدك علما والجنة فوزا بالاخرة انشاءالله


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
نتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والنجاح
وفقك الله والى الامام


----------



## fadi kabes (25 يوليو 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (1 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا على المعلومات وفقك الله


----------



## mazenk15 (2 فبراير 2008)

thank you
pleas more an information


----------



## silisee_mech (3 فبراير 2008)

موضوع رائع بارك الله بيك


----------



## silisee_mech (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بيك موضوع مفيد


----------



## أبو مخلص (16 فبراير 2008)

:12: حياك الله ووفقنا جميعا لخدمة دينه بالقلم واللسان:12:


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jilany (21 ديسمبر 2012)

موجود جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------

